

GitHub Releases API Preview - ejpastorino
https://github.com/blog/1645-releases-api-preview

======
zrail
So, just to clarify, GitHub is releasing the preview for an API for the
Releases feature that they released last summer.

~~~
briandoll
s/last/this past/

[https://github.com/blog/1547-release-your-
software](https://github.com/blog/1547-release-your-software)

